# Lunchboxes



## aldona (Oct 20, 2022)

Hi, 
I just started my second year at university. I decided to eat healthier, put more vegetables and fruits into my diet. I have a lot of lessons at university and I have to prepare my meals earlier to have something to eat at school. Could you please give me some recipes? For delicious, healthy and nutritious lunchboxes (it would be amazing if I won't have to buy some very expensive things to prepare them )


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Oct 20, 2022)

When took lunch with me, I would usually take leftovers from the night before.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 20, 2022)

That's exactly what my son and DIL do.  She makes humongous meals, then after divides it all up into lunches.  They can use microwaves at work, but I think many meals are just as good cold.


----------

